# crosslink von PC zu PC



## peterumpi (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,
also ich versuche gerade meinen PC mit dem von meinem Bruder zu verbinden, ich besitze ein Crosslinkkabel. Er hat Windows 2000 und ich XP. Was muss ich nun tun damit die beiden PC's miteinander agieren können. Wir bekommen es im Moment nicht auf die Reihe.


----------



## Avariel (17. Februar 2004)

Öffne mal die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung (Start, Ausführen, cmd) und schaut eure IP-Adressen nach (Befehl: ipconfig).
Dann versuchs mal mit: ping ipdesanderenrechners
Dabei müsste dann etwas wie:
Antwort von IP
Antwort von IP
...
zurückkommen. Wenns nicht funktioniert, erscheint stattdessen etwas mit 'Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung'. Sag mal ob das geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## Tigertarzan (27. September 2004)

Ich kenn mich ehrlich gesagt "Nüsse" aus....
Ich wollte eigentlich "nur" Daten vom PC auf den Laptop (beide XP) übertragen.
Also hab ich mir ein Crossoverkabel besorgt und es an beiden geräten angesteckt.
Da ich mich nix auskenne, hab ich im Netz nach Anleitungen geschaut. Einiges gefunden - einiges probiert....
Nun mein Problem: Ich geb beiden eine IP und versuch nacher das Ping-Ding. Geht aber nicht... (Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung).
Warum?


----------



## ShadowFire (29. September 2004)

du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du ein gedrehtes (crosslink) kabel verwendest?

hast du die ip adressen richtig vergeben?
die ersten drei segmente sollten immer gleich sein...
z.b. 10.127.100.1 und 10.127.100.2 submet 255.255.255.0

dann nochmal die antwort von Avariel durchlesen
sollten sich die kisten immer noch nicht pingen können sind

a: einer oder beide adapter schrott
b: dein leiter hat ne macke (kaputt oder kein crosslink)


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowFire _
> *du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du ein gedrehtes (crosslink) kabel verwendest?
> 
> hast du die ip adressen richtig vergeben?
> ...



Also erstens nimm gleich den richtigen IP-Bereich, denn Class C für private Netze ist 192.168.x.x und halt Netmask 255.255.255.0

Und 2. kann es noch  andere Ursachen haben z.B Firewall

Haben die Karten den beiden einen Link? Also leuchten die LEDs?
Poste mal den ipconfig Output.


----------



## imweasel (29. September 2004)

Hi,

oder der XP-Rechner hat die _XP-Firewall_ aktiviert und verwirft alle einkommenden Pakete!?


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

Das wollte ich mit _z.B. Firewall_ sagen


----------



## imweasel (29. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Das wollte ich mit z.B. Firewall sagen  *



ups ... muss ich wohl überlesen haben.


----------



## Tigertarzan (29. September 2004)

Ok, danke für die Antworten!
Ich werd das mal ausprobieren.
Woher bekomme ich die ipconfig daten?


----------



## Tigertarzan (29. September 2004)

Ok Windows-firewall war mal ein hauptproblem. Hab ich soeben bemerkt und behoben.
Jetzt empfange ich wenigstens schon Pings am StandPC.
Wenn ich allerdings den pingbefehl am Laptop eingebe, kommt noch immer die Fehlermeldung (von wegen "Zeitübertretung....")
Ist das ok (normal)?


----------



## Tigertarzan (29. September 2004)

Nochmal ich.....
Hab jetzt mit den ips herumexperimentiert.
Egal auf welchem Computer ich beim pingbefehl 192.168.0.2 eingebe: bei beiden gehts.....wenn ich aber 192.168.0.1 (sollte der PC sein) eingebe, geht nix.


----------

